# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  الهاتف Redmi Note 7 Pro يحصل على دعم Fortnite بفضل التحديث الأخير

## mohamed73

بعد تعرضها للسخرية من الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة Realme، أعلنت شركة Xiaomi  منذ أسبوعين أنها تدرس إضافة الدعم للعبة Fortnite إلى هاتفها الأحدث  Redmi Note 7 Pro. وكما وعدتنا بالفعل، فقد قامت شركة Xiaomi الآن بإصدار  تحديث جديد للهاتف Redmi Note 7 Pro يجلب معه العديد من الأشياء، ومن بينها  إضافة الدعم للعبة Fortnite. قررنا تثبيت التحديث ورؤية أداء اللعبة. أول ما لاحظناه هو أنه لم يكن  مفروضًا عليك تثبيت التحديث لتشغيل لعبة Fortnite. والشيء الآخر الذي  لاحظناه هو أن الأداء كان سيئًا بشكل ملحوظ قبل تثبيت التحديث. ومع ذلك،  حتى بعد تثبيت التحديث، لم يكن هناك تغيير في الأداء. لا يزال من الممكن  تشغيل اللعبة بأقل الإعدادات المتوفرة على مستوى الرسوميات، وغالبا ما يكون  معدل الإطارات أقل بكثير من 20 إطارًا في الثانية. هذا يضع بعض الشكوك في التحسينات التي حصلت عليها هذه اللعبة. ربما،  ستحتاج Fortnite نفسها إلى تحديث قبل أن تعمل بسلاسة على الهاتف. ولكن حتى  الآن، يتمتع الهاتف Redmi Note 7 Pro بالحد الأدنى من حيث دعم Fortnite ولا  يمكنه تشغيل اللعبة بشكل مريح، حتى بإستخدام أقل الإعدادات المتوفرة. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

